# Windows Update problems?



## cubusmedusa (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi,
I searched google but I did not succeed to find a usable solution to my problem though it seems to be a rather common issue.
I did a fresh install of Win 8.1 x64, installed all drivers, device manager looks fine. After having done all that I manually started "search for windows updates". The search took ages, blocked 50% of my CPU and nothing happened.
svchost.exe netsvcs is the process that uses the cpu. I enclose a picture of the services running under the svchost process. After restarting the pc the process starts itself again and hoggs my CPU. I checked the svchost process-queue and saw that svchost was waiting for PID 2372 (see picture). I restarted all
services under PID 2372 which led to svchost running properly (no more queue) but is still clogging my CPU.
Any ideas how to resolve that issue?
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cubusmedusa (Jun 26, 2015)

PS: it is definitely wuauserv. I selectively stopped the service and cpu usage went to single digit %.


----------



## cubusmedusa (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi again,
I post another picture of the svchost queue issue. Unfortunately it still persists. Svchost PID 2940 (wuauserv, etc) seems to be waiting for PID 2264 (see picture) and nothing happens. Maybe somebody has an idea what could cause this stall.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

